# I thought goats hated getting wet..!



## HollyM (Feb 2, 2015)

:thinking:I've always heard that goats hate getting wet, so much so they need proper shelters etc to protect them when it rains.
You can imagine my surprise when every single time it rains they seem to not care! They roam the paddock and climb their jungle gym even.. And every time i go see them after it has rained - they are absolutely drenched haha. The odd thing is, they really don't seem to mind. I have a great shelter for them, filled with fresh straw and hay but nope, might as well not be there!
Although, when they have dried off i have some very soft, fluffy and clean goats!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe it's warm where you are, and the rain is refreshing? Mine sometimes hang out in the rain, the herd queen more so than the rest. If I think it's going to cool off and that that might chill them, I towel them dry.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 2, 2015)

Ahh i was worried about what will happen in the depth of winter. Im from Auckland, NZ so we're coming into Winter. It doesn't get to cold compared with some of the places you all live, we don't have snow or anything! But didnt want them to catch a chill. So hopefully when it does get colder they will utilise their shelter!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think they will use the shelter as it gets colder. My goats refuse to be out in the rain so I don't know for sure.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a few that don't care an others that if one drop of rain hits they are running for the barn it's kinda funny to watch.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have one goat, our herd queen that absolutely hates the rain and will make a scene. If even a few sprinkles start or get on her, she starts squinting and yelling and running as fast as she can for shelter while the others are wondering what on earth is wrong with her as they will continue to stay out in the rain a while. One time, I had a friend over and we were outside taking pictures when she noticed that same goat running, screaming, and squinting her eyes. She asked .. "What is wrong with that goat?" I realized that Abelene goat had gotten a few rain drops on her head and was in a panic running for shelter when we didnt even realize at first it was starting to rain. Silly goats. They are all different.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine usually bolt into the barn the second it starts to sprinkle but yesterday mine were out there in the pasture grazing too...the mamas anyway, the little ones weren't convinced. It was just a steady sprinkle though, not actually raining.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With any first rain my goats think they are going to melt, LOL.

But when it rains again, if it is a light rain, they will go out and about, if it begins to really come down, they are running for the barn.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

My girls are just...weird. :scratch:

They have huge thick trees and an overhang roof outside for shade and shelter, but insist on hanging out in the barn. The weather has been nice the last couple weeks, so I've been closing the barn gate and keeping everybody outside. 

Well, we had a quick shower the other day, and the silly goats ran out of the nice dry shelter they were under and stood in the rain, soggy and screaming, outside the gate to the barn...:doh::ROFL:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it depends on breed and personality. My Nubian HATED water and even crossing a puddle was a majorly traumatic event. It was really fun to bathe her for shows...

My Nigerian doesn't like to get wet either, but she's not quite as dramatic.

My LaManchas, on the other hand, don't seem to mind a light rain at all.


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes my one doeling loves water, she'll stand there while I pour water on her and then if I stop, she lifts her head and looks at me like "Why'd ya stop?"

But the other one doesn't like it.
It just depends on the goat


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

That is so funny!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

With my goats and rain it's a game of chicken. Literally. They will stand in the rain until it starts raining hard enough for the chicken to run to their coop. Then, it's a stampede of goats after the chickens to shelter. It's amazing no one has been trampled yet!


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

My goats hate the rain but love walking in the creek, go figure!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My garden is near my garden hose. Usually, if I let my does loose and they get near my garden, I shout at them and spray them with the hose. Usually that's enough to send them running to browse elsewhere.

So yesterday little Aviva (6 week-old LaMancha) wandered over to investigate the garden. I shouted and sprayed. She just squinted and "smiled" and stayed right where she was. I stopped spraying and she started walking toward me. I sprayed, she stopped and squinted and smiled. I stopped and she trotted up to investigate the hose.

Methinks I have a water goat!


----------

